# Anyone swap out bulbs inside?



## Livingfortheice (Apr 22, 2014)

Hey everyone,
Did a search, but didn't really find the answer I was looking for.
I want to upgrade my interior lights as well as license plate light with LEDs. I did this in my 2007 saturn ion, and when I did that I had quite the electrical issues with the car. Since this cruze is my new baby and expect to drive it into the ground, I want to only do upgrades in sure will not affect the car what so ever. 

With that said, I found the sizes for the bulbs, but wanted to know which source you all used to get your bulbs and if you have any issues with the car (electrically) since you did this install

Thanks,
Ben


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

There are definitely a lot of older posts on this, but I guess I haven't seen any recently. 
I swapped all my rear lights, including license plate, and all the interior, including the vanity mirrors. 

All the stuff for the interior lights, mirrors and license plate holder I just got off Amazon. If you need to I can look it up and directly link it, but it should be whatever the first one that pops up. I got blue ones for the interior, and white for the mirrors and plate. I've had them in since spring, probably the easiest install ever, and I've had 0 issues.


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

Yes i bought mine on ebay as a kit. One sale with all the bulbs. Visor,License plate, dome and map lights. Did bright white LED. They look really classy. Definately recommend and easy to do.


----------



## Livingfortheice (Apr 22, 2014)

Any chance you could check your purchase history and let us know if the person you bought it from still has those packages? I would love to get a complete set of all replacement bulbs


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

No prob Living..found it.. Actually includes a trunk cargo light now too when i bought was a 9pcs set for 21.99. Good luck my fellow cruzer!

White LED Lights Interior Package Kit for Chevy Cruze 2011 2014 10 Pcs H4 | eBay


----------



## Livingfortheice (Apr 22, 2014)

You're the man!!!!! Thanks for the link!


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

I hope you didnt buy those yet, I would check here 2011-2013 Chevrolet Cruze License Plate LEDs (pair) - Cruze - Chevrolet - Bulbs By Vehicle - Lighting dont buy that ebay crap, your going to be in my shoes right now with them blowing every 2 weeks etc


----------



## Livingfortheice (Apr 22, 2014)

Ya I don't want that to happen. I just bought 6x9 last week and speaker baffles today, so I won't be buying anything anytime soon


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

Ive had them in for 3 months no problem.
If you do have a problem open a case with ebay. They are very good about that. You will get your money back or replacement set.

Also had them in the interior of my civic for 3 years from off ebay never had a problem either.


----------



## Livingfortheice (Apr 22, 2014)

I will definitely review my options first. The last thing I need is something to go wrong with my electrical system and it not be covered. I payed $3k for bumper to bumper till 125k miles.


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

If it did "mess up" your electrical system. Which i doubt. You could always put the old bulbs back in and bring it to the dealer and dont tell them you messed with LED bulbs or anything that way warranty will be in tact..Just a thought. But by all means review your options...I love my LEDS


----------



## Viridian (May 6, 2014)

LEDs are definitely a plus in my cabin! I would avoid the LED kits specifically for the Cruze on Amazon since they seem to omit the trunk light. This happened to me and they refused to send an additional light. In total there are three in the front cabin, one in the middle, one in the trunk, and two above the license plate (for a grand total of seven). Regardless of what bulbs you get, try and get around 10 or so just in case


----------



## Livingfortheice (Apr 22, 2014)

Anyone have all these numbers for the bulbs? I looked around more and got some different results in different places.


----------



## Viridian (May 6, 2014)

Got these off Amazon. They're amazing and have not let me down yet )


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

I replaced all the interior lights, trunk light, and license plate lights in mine, and the Wife's Cruze's. I got them for Superbrightleds.com. I've bought from them on four different vehicles now, never had a problem.


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

i need to order 2 for my new clear bumper side markers i just ordered..


----------



## Livingfortheice (Apr 22, 2014)

Viridian said:


> Got these off Amazon. They're amazing and have not let me down yet )


So will this bulb size fit all of my lights (meaning all interior, trunk, and license plates?


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Livingfortheice said:


> So will this bulb size fit all of my lights (meaning all interior, trunk, and license plates?


Yup. I replaced my map, dome, trunk, markers and license plate lights with 194 bulb number. I replaced my dome with this http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00AIJY2ZM?pc_redir=1411836218&robot_redir=1 it's really freaking bright. I replaced all other with the style the previous poster used. My dome doesn't match the map as its more white but my dome and maps are never on at the same time and how bright it is is worth the difference in color imo.


----------



## Livingfortheice (Apr 22, 2014)

cruzinred92 said:


> Yup. I replaced my map, dome, trunk, markers and license plate lights with 194 bulb number. I replaced my dome with this http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00AIJY2ZM?pc_redir=1411836218&robot_redir=1 it's really freaking bright. I replaced all other with the style the previous poster used. My dome doesn't match the map as its more white but my dome and maps are never on at the same time and how bright it is is worth the difference in color imo.


Okay. Just wanted to make sure they all will be that bulb size. Thank you!


----------

